# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Substitute Eave lining for Villaboard?

## slimjim

I am about to sheet my bathroom walls but have a reasonable amount of new eave lining sitting around from a previous project.
Is it cool to sheet a bathroom with eave lining? It seems to be of a higher spec than the Villaboard that is the usual material for this.
I intend to tile the bathroom walls. 
Thanks, :Cry:  Jim

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I am about to sheet my bathroom walls but have a reasonable amount of new eave lining sitting around from a previous project.
> Is it cool to sheet a bathroom with eave lining? It seems to be of a higher spec than the Villaboard that is the usual material for this.
> I intend to tile the bathroom walls. 
> Thanks, Jim

  G'day slim, 
that sheeting will not have a WR (water resistance) rating so should never be put into a wet area. 6mm Villaboard is cheap and will most likely outlast us all. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## slimjim

Thanks Oldsaltoz. I will use the villaboard. 
Regards Jim

----------

